# Canadian Guitar Builders



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

There is a sticky thread over in the amps section to list and talk about Canadian amp builders. Lets get one up for Canadian guitar builders...no?


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

pickslide.... my favorite Canadian guitar builder? 
Electric guitars: Me, Acoustic Guitars, my friend Jack Armbrust.
That's just one street in Welland, Ontario.
If I looked at my business card collection alone, I'd have too many names to type.
This kind of overview might work for the few amplifier manufacturers,
but everyone who makes guitars would crash this domain.
Another friend down the road: www.freddysfrets.com 

I'm still wondering what would happen if I got caught in a pickslide.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Well, I am talking about people who make guitars for a living, not one offs for a hobby. There are threads on this site that are over 88 pages long, so we could certainly keep a thread going about Canadian guitar builders. Im wondering why nobody else has even posted here? Unless there is already another ongoing guitar builder thread perhaps?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i know that some of the guys here have amazing talent. i hope someday to own one


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lots of mention of Cdn builders on the Montreal Guitar Show threads.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

What the hell...I'll start:

Scott Heatley
Brian Monty


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Doug Harrison (often shown on The 12th Fret site).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

I like The 12th Fret. There's something reassuring about it.
It really is like the twelfth fret on the guitar.
You've started out with a low E and hopefully, worked your way up.
And just when you could crash back down, you get lifted up to a higher E,
to the 12th fret. Grant, the owner, even phoned about my mailed in build package.
I was still thinking traditional deliveries, so he explained his mailing procedure,
if I wanted him to send it that day.
It reminded me of when I used to live in Toronto, playing full time.
So I name-dropped right away, asking if he was there when Ron Sexsmith brought me in.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Hank to Hendrix - The Guitar Company

CT.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Paul Saunders, international luthier and repair specialist.
61449 Regional Road 27,
Wainfleet (905) 899-2392

Close to Welland, now a Martin associate.

And I thought I started it by naming my friend and myself.
Sometimes being influential is better than manufacturing.

Calvin Young, custom guitars,
247 Wellington Street, Port Colborne, Ontario.
L3K 2K4 (905) 834-3833


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Marcus Dominelli from Victoria makes great classical guitars. I've been very tempted by the few I've tried. 

The DeJonge family also makes great classicals, but I haven't had a chance to play any yet. Closer to home there's also Chuck Schifflet. I've played a couple of his classicals and would really like to try some of his other instruments.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

My main guitar is a Tony Karol bubinga signature....He's also a friend so I hesitate to shill for him too much on here 
Karol Custom Guitars


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I still support this idea. Here's the one I started last year : http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/26165-official-canadian-guitar-builders-thread.html


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I really need to pay attention to the Thread folder...thought this was about acoustics. Still, a good thread


----------

